# Do you predominately ride your emtb solo, with mtbrs, emtbrs, or both?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m curious to see with what user group y’all enjoy your emtb with. Most of my ride time is solo, if group ride it will be with mtb friends. Oh, and does your ride pace change? I tend to ride faster solo.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I also understand that many are the same people, just curious as to what kind of iron you run with.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I ride just about every day. On the weekends is my social riding, sometimes with other emtbs and those ride are fricken fast and furious and painful. I’ve gone on a shop rides with me as the only ebike and somehow we all got along great, at least 10 other riders. Other times with my brother or my old group riding, again only me on an ebike. 

When climbing with MTBs, my bike is in a low ECO mode and I just cruise, making sure I just barely stay ahead of the lead group or in the middle of the pack..


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Allmost retired week days i ride with mosquitos.
Than it becomes a bad habit.
Occasionaly i am not alone but in experts i am not fast, i just started doing them so who cares if i slow down occasionaly, i admire nature.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Once again, I just attended a large fly in, in Montana this time, with my Montague ebike conversion of course. Once again, every one but me was stuck at the airport, while I was able to explore the area, get a sit down lunch at an air conditioned cafe, a cold beer at the end of the day, etc. I ride alone except for every week or so, when I ride with two or three other ebikers, all who have ridden pre ebike bikes for decades prior, now on ebikes.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I mostly ride my emtb solo, although lately another riding buddy got one and I've been riding with him more. The approach to how to use the battery varies wildly.

Riding by myself I tend to conserve the battery and use it to "take the edge off" climbs, and probably don't climb all that much faster than I would on a non-e bike. Basically I'm still trying to get a bit of a workout, save some time, conserve more of my (human) energy for the downhills, and make the battery last so I can cover large distances. My riding buddy on the other hand is one of the "use all the power to go as fast as you can all the time" set. The motor definitely gets more a workout when we ride together.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

nilswalk said:


> I mostly ride my emtb solo, although lately another riding buddy got one and I've been riding with him more. The approach to how to use the battery varies wildly.
> 
> Riding by myself I tend to conserve the battery and use it to "take the edge off" climbs, and probably don't climb all that much faster than I would on a non-e bike. Basically I'm still trying to get a bit of a workout, save some time, conserve more of my (human) energy for the downhills, and make the battery last so I can cover large distances. My riding buddy on the other hand is one of the "use all the power to go as fast as you can all the time" set. The motor definitely gets more a workout when we ride together.


Ya an Ebike is a tool. We have options. I pedal to the trails and back so at times i try to exceed the assist(here 32kmh) also i do more climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

portnuefpeddler said:


> Once again, I just attended a large fly in, in Montana this time, with my Montague ebike conversion of course. Once again, every one but me was stuck at the airport, while I was able to explore the area, get a sit down lunch at an air conditioned cafe, a cold beer at the end of the day, etc. I ride alone except for every week or so, when I ride with two or three other ebikers, all who have ridden pre ebike bikes for decades prior, now on ebikes.


The first mountain bike I ever saw was a Stumpjumper, a gift to Rod Snider from his son. Rod used to strap it to the skids of a Boise Cascade helicopter when he flew out to logging camps for deliveries. He was also a private jet pilot and beloved by wilderness firefighters; he had saved about 20 firefighters from a burning ridge top using a Bell helicopter when he was with Johnson Flying Service in Missoula. He learned to fly helicopters before the Vietnam war had trained many helicopter pilots. I knew Rod from hang gliding in Boise in the early 1980's when he was with Boise Cascade.

A folding eBike or mountain bike makes a lot of sense in an aircraft.

I mostly ride alone on my eBike because I got too old and slow to ride with others, except for the occasional ride with co-workers curious about the sport or occasionally with my daughter. Also, I've always preferred to ride at my own pace - with the eBike that's different because the pace is switch-selectable.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

nilswalk said:


> I mostly ride my emtb solo, although lately another riding buddy got one and I've been riding with him more. The approach to how to use the battery varies wildly.
> 
> Riding by myself I tend to conserve the battery and use it to "take the edge off" climbs, and probably don't climb all that much faster than I would on a non-e bike. Basically I'm still trying to get a bit of a workout, save some time, conserve more of my (human) energy for the downhills, and make the battery last so I can cover large distances. My riding buddy on the other hand is one of the "use all the power to go as fast as you can all the time" set. The motor definitely gets more a workout when we ride together.


One bike is a ride, two bikes is a race.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

100% of the time solo. Whether it's on a regular or e-bike. Sometimes I wish I had a partner, you know, someone to call 911 if something goes wrong!

I'd probably take more chances and try more difficult trails if I had someone watching my back. I don't have a family, so often no one knows I've gone biking and no one will call anyone if I don't return. 

I'm self employed, so I generally go mid-day, when everyone else is at work. Summer heat has changed that to some late evening rides. I see a lot more riders in the late evening.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

Bigwheel said:


> One bike is a ride, two bikes is a race.


I ride by myself 75% of the time and I'm careful. The minute I'm riding with friends my motocross background kicks in and it's off to the races. I had a pretty spectacular high-speed downhill crash today trying to drop my friend on a downhill. I'm the one who got dropped LOL. There's going to be a few weeks of pain now to remind me of my foolishness.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

howardv said:


> 100% of the time solo. Whether it's on a regular or e-bike. Sometimes I wish I had a partner, you know, someone to call 911 if something goes wrong!
> 
> I'd probably take more chances and try more difficult trails if I had someone watching my back. I don't have a family, so often no one knows I've gone biking and no one will call anyone if I don't return.
> 
> I'm self employed, so I generally go mid-day, when everyone else is at work. Summer heat has changed that to some late evening rides. I see a lot more riders in the late evening.


Maybe with a dog you could train for rescue? Like you i see more birds than riders. At minus 30 i hope a dog walker will help before i freeze so my fatbike is studded.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

notb said:


> I ride by myself 75% of the time and I'm careful. The minute I'm riding with friends my motocross background kicks in and it's off to the races. I had a pretty spectacular high-speed downhill crash today trying to drop my friend on a downhill. I'm the one who got dropped LOL. There's going to be a few weeks of pain now to remind me of my foolishness.


That is why i have no clue of my distance nor speed. I ride to ride an other day because i love to ride. I know i ride often 2-4 hours some days 5 if the weather is real bad the next day. My small challenges are climbing, just happy to reach the top using my small gear. In the second half of life in no rush to ...


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

All solo and likely to remain so, unless I can get my wife on an ebike.



howardv said:


> 100% of the time solo. Whether it's on a regular or e-bike. Sometimes I wish I had a partner, you know, someone to call 911 if something goes wrong!
> 
> I'd probably take more chances and try more difficult trails if I had someone watching my back. I don't have a family, so often no one knows I've gone biking and no one will call anyone if I don't return.
> 
> I'm self employed, so I generally go mid-day, when everyone else is at work. Summer heat has changed that to some late evening rides. I see a lot more riders in the late evening.


An Inreach or a Spot or a PLB of some kind would be good to have along in case something does go wrong and you don't have cellular coverage on your trails. I carry an InReach.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

howardv said:


> 100% of the time solo. Whether it's on a regular or e-bike. Sometimes I wish I had a partner, you know, someone to call 911 if something goes wrong!
> 
> I'd probably take more chances and try more difficult trails if I had someone watching my back. I don't have a family, so often no one knows I've gone biking and no one will call anyone if I don't return.
> 
> I'm self employed, so I generally go mid-day, when everyone else is at work. Summer heat has changed that to some late evening rides. I see a lot more riders in the late evening.


Hey bud, where do you live?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Gutch said:


> Hey bud, where do you live?


When you click on a nickname you can look the profile(it might not be up todate)


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

andytiedye said:


> An Inreach or a Spot or a PLB of some kind would be good to have along in case something does go wrong and you don't have cellular coverage on your trails. I carry an InReach.


Neat! Gotta look into those a bit further. Thanks.



Gutch said:


> Hey bud, where do you live?


Los Angeles.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

I just picked up a Tazer so we will see how things change but half the time I ride by myself. I have a buddy who got an ebike a number of months ago and I stopped riding with him because I hated always feeling “too slow.” He never cared but I did. When you are the fast guy, within reason it’s fine to wait. When you’re the slow guy you feel bad for holding dudes up.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Solo, E or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

solo.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting, lots of solo riders. I enjoy solo as well but have a blast with 2 or 3. Anymore and it’s just too much. Way less stops for me on the ebike.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

E or non e, I am about 50/50. I love riding with buddies because we bullshit as we ride and just have fun. Some are on ebikes, some are on traditional pedal bikes. The youngest, fastest of our group is 100% non-e and is just as fast as I am on anything other than turbo. When we do mix and match, we don't drop, we simply slow the pace if need be. I have two buddies who also have ebikes and when we ride together, it really comes down to how fast we want to go, relative to the terrain. 

The one thing I like most about my ebike is the options it gives me at my age with my piss poor knees. Without it, I wouldn't ride anywhere near as much as I would if I only had a pedal bike. 

SM


----------



## JHoutchens (Mar 8, 2011)

Mostly solo for fast, long rides. With my kids, 11 and 12, then all eco or off. I would like to ride with others, new to area and need to join a club. I live outside of Reno by CA border.


----------

